# Only show certain forums in new posts



## gandalf252002 (Jan 12, 2016)

Is there someway that when I go to new posts, I see only the posts in certain forums?  I am not interested in seeing stuff in several forums and have to wade through everything.  For example, not concerned about rentals offered, or Starwood information as I am not an owner, and have no desire to be (at least at this point)

 I suspect that it's not possible, but thought I would ask.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 12, 2016)

im not aware of how to do this off the top of my head, but ill keep looking around!


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 12, 2016)

If you get the URL and add &exclude=x,y,z (where x, y and z are the forums IDs you want to exclude), it should work.  Make sure you get the new posts link (tugbbs . com/forums/search.php?do=getnew) and not the cached search results ( tugbbs . com/forums/search.php?searchid=######) that the search page redirects to.

You can find the forum IDs by going to the forum listing and hovering over the links.  The ?f=# shows the forum ID.


----------



## gandalf252002 (Jan 13, 2016)

Ok, so I tried that and it didn't work, or maybe I didn't do it entirely correctly.

Here are 4 forums I am not interested in;

237239 Rentals Offered
235519 Wyndham Resorts
236614 Starwood Resorts
235095 Buying, Selling, Renting

This is the URL I tried using

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/search...&exclude=235519&exclude=236614&exclude=235095

But I still got a bunch of stuff I didn't want.  I have probably just mucked up the syntax a little bit somehow.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 14, 2016)

I think you might have been pulling post or thread numbers, rather than forum numbers.  Those four forums are 45, 47, 51 and 13.

Try this instead:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/search.php?do=getnew&exclude=45,47,51,13

Here it is not linked, so you can see it easier:

tugbbs . com/forums/search.php?do=getnew&exclude=45,47,51,13


----------



## gandalf252002 (Jan 15, 2016)

Lol, I thought the numbers were a little high, especially when I looked at the number for some of the other forums.  I'll try that, and see if that works.  Then it's just a case of figuring out what the forum numbers and how I got the ones I did.  Obviously, they were wrong and it's not as complicated as I thought.

 Thanks VERY much for your help if this works.  I have neglected the forums here for some time, because there was often too much info to wade through.



MichaelColey said:


> I think you might have been pulling post or thread numbers, rather than forum numbers. Those four forums are 45, 47, 51 and 13.
> 
> Try this instead:
> 
> ...


----------



## Makai Guy (Jan 15, 2016)

MichaelColey said:


> I think you might have been pulling post or thread numbers, rather than forum numbers.  Those four forums are 45, 47, 51 and 13.
> 
> Try this instead:
> 
> ...



Well, I'll be darned.  Never knew this was possible.

I really only follow 5 forums.  I just subscribe to those forums and enter the bbs via my User Control Panel page ([noparse]http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/usercp.php[/noparse]).  My UserCP page lists each of my subscribed forums at the top and I can easily see when any of them have new posts.


----------



## gandalf252002 (Jan 15, 2016)

Well, I guess that would have been another way of doing it! However that link that Michael posted appears to work. It will get some tweaking I am sure down the road. Goes to show you can learn something new every day, even when you are an expert.  I may do your way as well Makai and see how that works.

Michael where might I be able to go for more little tidbits like this? Is it and SQL thing, or something specific to vBulletin?



Makai Guy said:


> Well, I'll be darned. Never knew this was possible.
> 
> I really only follow 5 forums. I just subscribe to those forums and enter the bbs via my User Control Panel page ([noparse]http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/usercp.php[/noparse]). My UserCP page lists each of my subscribed forums at the top and I can easily see when any of them have new posts.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 16, 2016)

Always a great day when you share something that even the Admin didn't know!  

I participate on a number of other vBulletin forums (different topics than TUG), am a Moderator on one, and was even an Admin on one for a couple years.  No particular place to learn tips like that, but I've seen lots of "how do I..." questions over the years.

I'm a member of one forum where a few of the sub-forums are nothing but ads, so it came in useful there.  When I saw the question, I remembered this and went back to find the details.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 18, 2016)

MichaelColey said:


> I think you might have been pulling post or thread numbers, rather than forum numbers.  Those four forums are 45, 47, 51 and 13.
> 
> Try this instead:
> 
> ...



I am not sure this works right. When I click on the link your your post, I only see one new post. When I click on the New Posts link in the header, there are a page or more. I would not think that all of the new posts are in those four forums?


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 18, 2016)

That's strange.  When I click it, I see 60 threads on the normal one, and 44 on the one excluding those four forums.

Everyone will see a different number of new posts, but there shouldn't be such a big difference between the two links.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 18, 2016)

MichaelColey said:


> That's strange.  When I click it, I see 60 threads on the normal one, and 44 on the one excluding those four forums.
> 
> Everyone will see a different number of new posts, but there shouldn't be such a big difference between the two links.



It seems to be working for me now. Not sure what the issue was earlier, I was on a different computer.

*Here are all for forum IDs for those that want to know.*
9 - TUG
10 - About TUG BBS
7 - About the Rest of TUG
11 - Timesharing
13 - Buying, Selling, Renting
55 - Bargain Deals
56 - Ratings of Timeshare Related Businesses
12 - Exchanging
49 - Ask Dial an Exchange(DAE) 
50 - Ask Trading Places International (TPI) 
57 - Ask Platinum Interchange 
15 - Travel Info
17 - New to Timesharing? Look Here! 
16 - Last Minute Rentals 
45 - Rentals Offered 
46 - Rentals Wanted 
53 - Timeshare Resort Systems 
52 - Hilton / HGVC 
29 - Marriott Resort System 
51 - Starwood Vacation Ownership 
47 - Wyndham Resorts 
54 - Disney Vacation Club - DVC 
30 - All Other Timeshare Systems 
59 - Diamond Resorts International - DRI 
48 - Non-traditional Interval Ownership 
5 - Timeshare Resort Regions 
18 - US - East Coast Timesharing 
19 - US - Florida Timesharing 
20 - US - Central Timesharing 
21 - US - West Coast Timesharing 
22 - US - Hawaii Timesharing 
23 - Canada Timesharing 
24 - Caribbean Timesharing 
25 - Mexico Timesharing 
26 - European Timesharing 
27 - South African Timesharing 
28 - International Timesharing 
1 - General Discussion 
2 - TUG Lounge 
6 - Private Forums 
3 - Sightings/Distressed


----------



## Makai Guy (Jan 18, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> I am not sure this works right. When I click on the link your your post, I only see one new post. When I click on the New Posts link in the header, there are a page or more. I would not think that all of the new posts are in those four forums?


"New" is a relative term.  "New" posts are those made since your last recorded log-in.   Note that the board logs you off after 30 minutes of inactivity, but if you have "remember me" checked when you logged on, it will log you in automatically if you do anything on the board after you've been logged off.  From a user's standpoint for most things it's as though you had never been logged off.

So if you clicked on New Posts when you first logged in, it would show you all those posts added while you were away.  If you downloaded a bunch of messages and then read them (which takes place on your computer but doesn't access the bbs in the interim) or just plain didn't do anything more for 30 minutes, you could have been auto logged off.   If you subsequently hit Mike's link, it would have auto logged you in and then listed the new messages SINCE YOUR PREVIOUS LOGIN.  All of the new messages you saw previously would no longer be new, and you'd only see the ones added in the 30 minutes or so between the two logins.


----------

